# For the Ladies....



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Here are some simple questions.

1. What colour is your bra?

White I wear a sports bra.

2. Do you straighten your hair?

No it is already very straight.

3.Do you worry about your boob size?

No

4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?

I love Womans World

5. Whats your favorite mascara?

I don't wear any.

6. small or large purse?

I have a small wallet.

7. In your purse what do you have?

credit card, bank card, checks, what else do you need.

8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewerly that are uncomfortable?

No why would you.

9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?

No you either take me or leave me.

10. What is your favorite colour?

Black is there any other colour.

11. Do you consider yourself girly?

Well I can play it up if I truely don't want to do something that is very hard or where I'll get real dirty but I generally do everything myself.

12. Heels or flats?

Flats 

13.Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?

No.

14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?

Everyday. This is the face god gave me so suck it up.

15. Wal-mart or Target.

I guess if I want soemthing new Target but I perfer second hand stores.

16. Do you consider making out unladylike?

Sex is for procreation.

17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?

I love to shop window shopping is fun. so a 10

18. Are you spoiled?

I would have to say no

19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning? 

Well I guess I would have to say 1 1/2 hrs. Most of this is taking care of the dogs. !0-15 mins to get dressed.

20. Gold or silver?

It depends on the day.

21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?

Yes Mama told me it was important.

22. Do you like to wear dresses?

No a skirt is fine once a year but I perfer pants.

23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?

I perfer working with guys so I guess it would be 8 hrs and I love to spend time with my son. 

Your turn to answer the ????'s


----------



## smokey_joe (Oct 14, 2005)

*1. What colour is your bra?*

I don't wear one at home.

*2. Do you straighten your hair?*

Sometimes.

*3.Do you worry about your boob size?*

Heck no!!!

*4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?*

I don't have one.

*5. Whats your favorite mascara?*

The cheap one in the green and pink container.

*6. small or large purse?*

Depends

*7. In your purse what do you have?*

wallet with all the essentials, q-tips, brush, gum, change, and a bunch of other junk.

*8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewerly that are uncomfortable?*

NO!!!!!

*9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?*

Yes, but he's pretty special.

*10. What is your favorite colour?*

Yellow.

*11. Do you consider yourself girly?*

Sometimes.

*12. Heels or flats?*

Flats

*13.Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?*

If you consider Fried Green Tomatos a lesbian flick.

*14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?*

I almost never wear makeup.

*15. Wal-mart or Target.*

Wal-mart. We don't have a Target.

*16. Do you consider making out unladylike?*

Heck no.

*17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?*

I hate to shop. I like yard sales.

*18. Are you spoiled?*

I would have to say no

*19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning? *

About 45 minutes.

*20. Gold or silver?*

Gold.

*21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?*

Depends. Not if I'm doing all the cooking. I ain't messin up my good clothes.

*22. Do you like to wear dresses?*

Nope.

*23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?*

Yep. I don't have many girl friends. Women are mean.


----------



## Niclexis (Dec 9, 2005)

*1. What colour is your bra?*

Black.

*2. Do you straighten your hair?*

Sometimes.

*3.Do you worry about your boob size?*

I wish they were smaller sometimes.

*4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?*

O.K.

*5. Whats your favorite mascara?*

Revlon.

*6. small or large purse?*

Medium.

*7. In your purse what do you have?*

Wallet, jewelry, sunglasses, perfume, pens, paper, cell phone, Midol, Aspirin, Benadryl.

*8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewelry that are uncomfortable?*

Sometimes. Depends on where we are going.

*9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?*

Yes, if we are going some place special, or i just feel like getting pretty for him.

*10. What is your favorite colour?*

Black and Pink.

*11. Do you consider yourself girly?*

Sometimes.

*12. Heels or flats?*

Flats, or I bust my ass.

*13.Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?*

No more like family movies, I cry during Armageddon ever time I see it.

*14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?*

I do all the time.

*15. Wal-mart or Target.*

Prefer Target, but Wal-mart is way closer.

*16. Do you consider making out unladylike?*

Depends on where you are at.

*17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?*

7 unless Erik is with me then it's a 3, He hates to shop with me. LOL

*18. Are you spoiled?*

Hells Yes.

*19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning? *

About 45 minutes.

*20. Gold or silver?*

Silver.

*21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?*

Yes.

*22. Do you like to wear dresses?*

Nope.

*23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?*

Yes. Erik we always hang out...we live together.


----------



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

I'll be my wife for a quick second, lol.


1. What colour is your bra?

Depends on the outfit. Color matching is a must.

2. Do you straighten your hair?

Sometimes

3.Do you worry about your boob size?

No. She knows I'm a leg and butt man, lol.

4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?

Christ!! She subscribes to all of them.

5. Whats your favorite mascara?

Damned if I know, but she's a high end kinda chick.

6. small or large purse?

Depends on the outfit and event.

7. In your purse what do you have?

Everything and anything.

8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewerly that are uncomfortable?

Yes. Beauty is pain.

9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?

Yes. I am worth it.

10. What is your favorite colour?

Black

11. Do you consider yourself girly?

She's very girly, but isn't prissy if you know what I mean. She'd make a very good lipstick Lesbian if she were that inclined, lol.

12. Heels or flats?

Both, again, depends on the outfit. Man these questions are easy, lol. 

13.Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?

Oh God yes!! I laugh my butt off everytime I catch her weeping.

14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?

A resounding no, unless she was headed to the Salon.

15. Wal-mart or Target.

She is die-hard Target for just about all our everyday needs.

16. Do you consider making out unladylike?

Lol, no comment. Let's just say that after so many years together we just skip making out and go to the good stuff.

17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?

For her it's 10 to the 10th power.

18. Are you spoiled?

Yes, and it's my fault.

19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning? 

I need to give her at least a good 2 hours as opposed to my 10 minutes.

20. Gold or silver?

Depends on the outfit. A running theme throughout this response.

21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?

Yes 

22. Do you like to wear dresses?

In the summer. Fall winter spring she's all about the denim.

23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?

Yes, she hangs out with me. She prefers hanging with guys than girls cause they're too catty, lol.


----------



## Judy (Dec 12, 2005)

1. What colour is your bra?

black

2. Do you straighten your hair?

sometimes

3.Do you worry about your boob size?

no

4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?

Marie Claire

5. Whats your favorite mascara?

Mary Kay Ultimate mascara

6. small or large purse?

small

7. In your purse what do you have?

mace, wallet, checkbook, keys, cell phone, mints, gum, lip therapy

8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewerly that are uncomfortable?

no

9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?

I spend a little more time getting ready for a date

10. What is your favorite colour?

purple

11. Do you consider yourself girly?

I'm more girly now but the tomboy in me still comes out every now and again

12. Heels or flats?

unless I'm wearing sneakers, it's heels

13. Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?

Eh no but I cried at the end of King Kong

14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?

yep, I do sometimes

15. Wal-mart or Target.

Target. LOVE Target.

16. Do you consider making out unladylike?

no

17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?

I like to shop, but I go alone, I don't like shopping w/other people.

18. Are you spoiled?

no

19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning? 

20-30 mins including making coffee and lunch

20. Gold or silver?

gold

21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?

sometimes

22. Do you like to wear dresses?

sometimes

23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?

yes, i have a fairly equal amt of m/f friends


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

*NOW THIS THREAD IS FUNNY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Here are some simple questions.

1. What colour is your bra?

Pink.

2. Do you straighten your hair?

No .

3.Do you worry about your boob size?

lol..no

4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?

I don't read girly mags..

5. Whats your favorite mascara?

Brown lol...No favorite brand.

6. small or large purse?

depends on how busy the day is and what I need.

7. In your purse what do you have?

wallet,planner,note pad,fingernail file.

8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewerly that are uncomfortable?

No .

9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?

lmao.... no

10. What is your favorite colour?

Green.

11. Do you consider yourself girly?

pfft..no

12. Heels or flats?

Flats

13.Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?

it has happened lol.

14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?

yep.

15. Wal-mart or Target.

WAL-MART LOL

16. Do you consider making out unladylike?

hehehehe.no.

17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?

5

18. Are you spoiled?

not even

19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning?

15min

20. Gold or silver?

silver.

21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?

nope.

22. Do you like to wear dresses?

jeans.

23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?

I hang out with jeremy all the time.

Your turn to answer the ????'s


----------



## FyrFytr998 (Sep 19, 2007)

So do I get extra points for knowing my wife so well?:thumbsup:


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

1. What colour is your bra?

I don't wear one at home/ when I do wear one it's white

2. Do you straighten your hair?

My hair is very straight

3.Do you worry about your boob size?

Heck no!!!

4. Whats your favorite girly magazine?

I don't have one.

5. Whats your favorite mascara?

Cover Girl Lash exact

6. small or large purse?

medium

7. In your purse what do you have?

a thousand receipts, credit cards, mints

8. Do you wear shoes, clothes and jewerly that are uncomfortable?

NO!!!!!

9. Did you ever spend all day/night getting pretty for a guy?

Only for my husband

10. What is your favorite colour?

Pink

11. Do you consider yourself girly?

No

12. Heels or flats?

Flats 

13.Did you ever cry during a romantic movie?

Hell yea! I cry when I watch animal planet

14. would ever leave the house with out make-up?

yes

15. Wal-mart or Target.

Wal-mart. 

16. Do you consider making out unladylike?

Heck no.

17. On a scale of 1 to 10 how fun is shopping?

8

18. Are you spoiled?

I don't think so..... just don't ask my husband

19. How long does it take you to get ready to leave in the morning?

1-1/1/2 hours

20. Gold or silver?

Gold.

21. Do you dress up for the Holidays?

No

22. Do you like to wear dresses?

No

23 In the past 24 hrs have you hung out with a guy?

My husband. I don't have many friends.... too much drama.


----------

